# My Horse, Silver's Portait



## Ichigo (Jan 14, 2013)

Will either add Watercolour to it or I will keep it as a graphite drawing


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 14, 2013)

Updated drawings


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## Ichigo (Jan 14, 2013)

hmm came out way too big and not allowing me to edit it


----------

